#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Hifd Dagen. (Den Haag)

## 1islam

Salaam alaikoum,




Extra info:
Tijdens de hifddagen wordt je, afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid koran die jij al reeds gememoriseerd hebt, ingedeeld in een van de vijf groepen. Tijdens de hifdmomenten lopen er ervaren begeleiders rond die jouw kunnen helpen. Naast het memoriseren van de Koran hebben we tevens allerlei buitenactiviteiten om voor de nodige ontspanning te zorgen. Wij nodigen een ieder uit om mee te doen aan deze uigelezen mogelijkheid om de Koran te memoriseren!

----------


## Moowtje112

niceeeeeeee

----------

